

Twitter: Don't Worry, But IBM Might Sue Us - dangrossman
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/11/twitter-dont-worry-ibm-might-sue-us/71223/

======
erkose
U.S. Patent No. 6,957,224: Efficient retrieval of uniform resource locators

U.S. Patent No. 7,072,849: Method for presenting advertising in an interactive
service

U.S. Patent No. 7,099,862: Programmatic discovery of common contacts.

